# cant hide tape lines



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

ceiling is one of the difficult area.... if it wasn't flat enough... there is no fix.... even it is flat enough, requires a lot of effort to do it looks good, consider it is kind of most easy to spot inperfections due to most expose sunlight/ceiling light etc...and that is why builder charge more if home owner don't want the standard stacco.... may be professional help is the only way out if really need to do it looks good...


----------



## lisa68 (Mar 7, 2008)

i neglected to say that i have hired someone to do the work. he has skimmed and sanded 3x, he even painted after 2nd time and we both noticed that the tape lines were still very visible so he skimmed again. The person doing the work is someone who does all sorts of home improvements but he is not licensed. I am wondering if its his technique although i had someone else doing a plaster wall (i had a wall that looked "bumpy") and it took him forever and he really never finished the job b/c it was dragging on so long. I just dont understand why it cant be fixed. Arent there other options?


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

Lisa68, are you seeing the shadow of the two pieces of drywall coming together or are you actually seeing the outline of the tape? If the ceiling is uneven, the joint line will be noticeable but not the outline of the tape. That would require floating the joint to disguise it. If you're actually seeing the outline of the tape itself, then the tape and joint step was not done correctly or not enough compound was applied under the tape and so it collapsed and got sucked down tight against the drywall pieces.

Can you give us a bit more to go on? It would be helpful.


----------



## lisa68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I am seeing the actual tape lines. It is a thick line and it goes down most of the ceiling. it looks like a bubbling-so when we try to fix it, it just keeps appearing. i am sorry i just bought this house a year ago and i am very depressed. i have never owned a house and i have no idea about any of this stuff. the ceiling does look better but when the sun comes up there they are staring in my face. 

I guess a better way to describe it is -the line appears like you could take your hand and press it in. its like an outward bubble. when people have come to give estimates they say its a tape line. I just cant take it. I feel so overwhelmed.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

sounds like the tape paper is being apply on drywall with too little muds in the first installation... subsequent actiosn trying to put more muds on it will not solve the problem... the root of the problem requires to remove all the original tape paper and put on new tape paper on it with enough mud underneath....

well I am not professional though....

if you are sure your ceiling is flat .... though...

don't be depressed... there are homes which celings are wavey..... not because of taping technique... just because it is not flat....


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

Lisa, Are you able to upload a picture of this? I use a lamp with no shade and a 100w bulb to highlight imperfections. Can you photograph the line and upload it for us? 

Mike


----------



## lisa68 (Mar 7, 2008)

yes i will upload a photo but i cant do it until monday march 11th, thanks for all your advice, please look out for it.


----------

